
Vine reboot Byte officially launches - jbegley
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/24/vine-byte/
======
alexhaber
People keep comparing this to tiktok. On paper, yes, they are similar. They
are both platforms for short form video content.

In reality Byte's six second limit, and focus on loopabilty, restricts the
versatility of the platform.

